# MEDIA REQUEST - Young surrogate mothers 20+ for documentary for BBC3



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi, there.

I'm a researcher with Darlow Smithson Productions, one of the UK's leading producers of factual series and documentaries. We would like to speak with young women, in their teens or early twenties who are (or want to become) a surrogate mother. We are planning to produce a documentary for BBC3 on this subject, and so we're looking for some potential women, in the right age range for the channel, to discuss their situations with us.

If you have any individuals in mind that you think might like to talk about their experience, it'd be great to hear from you.


Many thanks, and speak soon.
Nina


Nina Bailey | Senior Researcher
Darlow Smithson Productions | Highgate Studios | 53-79 Highgate Road | London | NW5 1TL
T: + 44 (0) 20 7482 7027 | www.darlowsmithson.com
Alternative contact name Amy Lee-Jones and office number 0207 482 7027.


----------

